# Show Us Your TOC License Tags



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 21, 2019)

I just acquired these....


----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 21, 2019)

I see a lot of old licences from toc on ebay, but they are all from france. Purdy tho.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 21, 2019)

More license tags


----------



## Jon Olson (Jul 23, 2019)

T.B.L. 1896?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 23, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## prewarmachine (May 28, 2022)

Curious what the "T" of T.B.L. means.
Here is one I just aquired.


----------



## Blue Streak (May 28, 2022)

Since you are in the northwest maybe TBL stands for “Tacoma Bicycle License”.


----------



## prewarmachine (May 28, 2022)

I think that's what I'm going to go with!


----------



## Mike Rosseau (May 28, 2022)

Very few cities issued licenses in the 1890's. Tacoma was one of them.


----------



## Jon Olson (May 29, 2022)

Can anyone date this? Looks like it could be a TOC permit/license?
Stay safe,
Jon


----------



## Mike Rosseau (May 29, 2022)

I have two with the same shape.  They are 1937 and 1938.


----------



## Billythekid (Jun 15, 2022)

1900


----------



## Billythekid (Jun 15, 2022)

I just found all these listed on eBay


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## BRad90 (Jul 20, 2022)

Here is what is within my collection. Still on the bicycle.


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 21, 2022)

Saw this somewhere


----------

